# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  URGENCE FA à DUREE CONNUE

## Lashiva Carine

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* DEUTCH
*Type:* Berger Belge Malinois
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 
 *URGENTISSIME FA RECHERCHEE* 

*- Depuis 1 an et demi le sort s'acharne sur ce Monsieur...un divorce, un cancer qui se pointe, une maison vendue.

Cet homme se retrouve d'ici moins de 10 jours sans toit pour lui et son chien***


Après maintes tentatives pour louer une maison, il n'a essuyé que des refus, lui ok...son chien non !  

*Deutch se trouve en BELGIQUE vers HERSTAL.*

Si vous avez une maison à louer en Belgique ne pas hésiter à me contacter, ce Monsieur peut payer x mois de loyers d'avance.



Dans un premier temps, cette personne voulait faire adopter Deutch mais après une nuit à y penser sans cesse, il a décidé de demander l'aide d'une famille d'accueil le temps qu'il trouve une maison et se repose un peu et je pense qu'il en a besoin après toutes ces épreuves !



DONC JE C*HERCHE ET C EST URGENT VOUS LE COMPRENDREZ BIEN, UNE FAMILLE D'ACCUEIL POUR LE LOULOU, LES EVENTUELS FRAIS VETO AINSI QUE SA NOURRITURE SERONT A LA CHARGE DU PROPRIETAIRE BIEN ENTENDU* 


Mâle, non castré
Date de naissance 01/02/2016.
Puce transpondeur oui.
Passeport européen oui.
Vaccins : sera à jour pour le placement en FA
Bonne entente avec d'autres chiens :  oui
Bonne entente avec enfant : oui.
Bonne entente avec  chat : jamais été confronté.
A-t-il déjà mordu : non.

*DEUTCH est un bon chien, obéissant qui adore les enfants, se baigner, jouer...*

Promenade lâcher sans laisse dans parc public avec d'autres chiens pas de souci réponds aux ordres.

Il est très joueur et adore l'eau.

Il vit à l'extérieur, mais pourrait très bien vivre à l'intérieur.

Il n'est pas fugueur.

Question caractère : très bon chien de famille et de garde.

Comme tout malinois très sensible au changement de nourriture.

A été maltraité avant son adoption : oui. 

S'il ne connaît pas il reste sur ses gardes et aboie il est très réactif.
Depuis toutes ces années que nous l'avons récupéré il montre qu'il ne veut que donner et recevoir de l'amour de l'attention.

----------


## Lashiva Carine

Une personne s'était proposée puis silence radio ...j'adore ! d'autant plus que je donne une fausse joie au Monsieur ! il n'a vraiment pas besoin de girouette dans sa vie 
Il y a eu une deuxième propo puis la personne s'est rétractée...et encore une fausse joie -

Le Monsieur ne demande pas la lune, juste accueillir son chien durant quelques mois, il paie le moindre frais de son chien, c'est juste le temps qu'il trouve une maison avec extérieur et en Belgique avec les inondations qu'il y a eu c'est chaud ! 

Si vous êtes de Belgique ce Monsieur peut payer plusieurs mois d'avance

----------


## Lashiva Carine

C'est une situation dramatique un drame humain au départ mais qui affecte ce pauvre chien 


Je sais que des situations graves sont légions mais celle ci me touche particulièrement, j'aimerais tellement que ce Monsieur puisse avoir un peu de répit dans sa vie

----------


## Lashiva Carine

Post Clos - Màj 16/10 : Le Monsieur a pris la décision de mettre Deutch en pension durant les quelques mois nécessaires qu'il lui faut...Je respecte bien sur sa décision mais je suis fortement peiné de ne pas avoir réussi à trouver une gentille fa proche de chez lui afin qu'il puisse voir son chien de temps en temps, chien qu'il adore qu'on ne s'y trompe pas !!! 

C'est pour moi un échec, généralement je trouve une solution mais là...







************************************

----------


## Alantka

Mince... Il n'aura pas la possibilité de visiter son chien du tout ?  :: 
Je souhaite que la situation de ce monsieur s'arrange au plus vite pour lui et pour Deutch  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

et personne de sa famille pouvait prendre DEUSTCH le temps que ce brave monsieur trouve une solution ???? (j'aurais habité près de chez lui, je me serais proposée mais là....je suis à l'opposé)

----------

